# Baby Swordtail Fry! Plz Help!



## Obi1Goosie2043 (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay, so my female swordtail gave birth and I did not know when she gave birth. Or how long ago it was...? They are VERY tiny. So it couldn't be that long ago. But tonight when I went to clean the tank out, I also decided to pull out all the plants, because the fry tend to hide in the plants. I then noticed BABY FRY! I managed to save about 8. And yes, I checked to make sure I didn't suck any of them up with the vacuum. So don't worry  
Anyways. Awhile back when I first bought the swordtails, my other females (which passed away now) gave birth and that Is how I found out they were live bearers. (Thank goodness I knew guppies were, which is why all my guppies are male), But anyways, back to the swordtails. I do have a breeders tank, from the first sword tail that gave the previous birth. The first litter, only ONE survived, because I didn't have her in a breeders tank or find them in time inside of the tank.  But the fry is about two months old now. She has all her color. Looks just like her mother, the one that passed away. And she is old enough where I can tell she is female. I just released her into my 20 gallon long tank.
I have two tanks. One 20 gallon high and one 20 gallon long. They both have swordtails in them. I have more tanks of course. But those two are for the swordtails. The swordtails that gave birth in the 20 gallon high, I moved the fry into the 20 gallon long. ( Once they are old enough) But I did have to move one male swordtail into the 20 gallon long because he was getting bullied a lot by the other males. So I put him and one other female in the 20 gallon long. Which has one male swordtail, and one female swordtail and one male betta. 

I also do have baby fish food. But am I supposed to give them anything specific? The stuff I am using, which I used for my other fry is Nutrafin MAX. Seemed to work fine for my one baby fry. But if you have any other suggestions on what other fish food I can use, please let me know. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Dr Fosters:

The fry should be fed a quality food, such as baby brine shrimp, baby fish food, or quality flake food ground into a fine powder. Feed the fry small amounts several times a day. Maintain good water quality by performing regular water changes. Using water from your established aquarium is a great way to acclimate the fry to water conditions of their future home. In about 4 to 6 weeks, the babies should be large enough to release into the main aquarium. But be sure the babies have grown larger than the mouths of adult fish. If it's not possible to set up a separate aquarium, drop-in net breeders are a great alternative. Keep in mind that the babies will quickly outgrow and crowd the net breeder. The fry will need to be moved to a larger aquarium sooner to ensure proper growt


----------



## Obi1Goosie2043 (Oct 22, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> Dr Fosters:
> 
> The fry should be fed a quality food, such as baby brine shrimp, baby fish food, or quality flake food ground into a fine powder. Feed the fry small amounts several times a day. Maintain good water quality by performing regular water changes. Using water from your established aquarium is a great way to acclimate the fry to water conditions of their future home. In about 4 to 6 weeks, the babies should be large enough to release into the main aquarium. But be sure the babies have grown larger than the mouths of adult fish. If it's not possible to set up a separate aquarium, drop-in net breeders are a great alternative. Keep in mind that the babies will quickly outgrow and crowd the net breeder. The fry will need to be moved to a larger aquarium sooner to ensure proper growt


Okay I am doing good then. I have baby fish food, and flake food. The only thing I am missing is baby brine shrimp. I have about 8 fry that survived. I do want to separate the females and males, but I am worried that the other two males will pick on the new male, especially if I move the females out of the tank? What do you think? But I do have a 20 gallon high and a 20 gallon long just for the swordtails!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You might go on to our affiliate site Tropical Fishkeeping and ask there. I looked up the information for you but I haven't raised these type of fry.


----------



## Obi1Goosie2043 (Oct 22, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> You might go on to our affiliate site Tropical Fishkeeping and ask there. I looked up the information for you but I haven't raised these type of fry.


Well, thanks anyways, I appreciate the help. just the other day I went to buy new fry food, that should be even better for them, and easier for them to swallow. The 10 fry that I have are no more than a 1 week old.


----------

